# magimix robot cafe r500 ref 11154



## diesel-oil (Mar 3, 2010)

Just recently purchased the above machine,got a new pump from ebay as dealers said they were not available,i did not have a problem,they are fitted to other makes.could do with some help on rebuilding machine as it has had a complete strip down,took some photos but were not very clear









Has anyone a parts file,or a manual for the rebuild?

Many thank


----------



## Jorge (Feb 1, 2015)

diesel-oil said:


> Just recently purchased the above machine,got a new pump from ebay as dealers said they were not available,i did not have a problem,they are fitted to other makes.could do with some help on rebuilding machine as it has had a complete strip down,took some photos but were not very clear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there, did you find a service manual for the R500? I want to replace the boiler, have a new one will all hoses attached, except from the one coming from the pump and can't figure out how to disconnect it from the old one and connect it to the new one!

Cheers-Jorge


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Jorge - as this post is over 4 years old you're unlikely to get a reply from this member as they only posted the once

Hopefully someone will be able to assist now though


----------

